# HELP !!!!! asap sick fish



## Thorn (Jan 14, 2012)

i have a clown trigger that ive had for a few weeks he just developed ich i treated with cupramine which took care of the ich now he has one cloudy eye and not eating and hanging towards the top of tank ph-8.2 nitrite-0ppm ammoina-0ppm nitrate-0ppm sg 1.023


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Cloudy eye means he may have run into something, that will heal in a week or so. The eating part, you need solve that by dipping his food in garlix, this will entice him to eat again. How long has it been since he's eatin last?


----------

